# Surging Lights



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Has anyone had an issue with lights in the camper dimming then brightening or with appliances like the bathroom fan slowing then resuming correct speed? We've replaced the cord that runs from the camper to the external power source but are still having issues. Is it the converter? Is it something else? This happened in more than one campground, and we're concerned. We're looking for help to you who are experts. Thanks in advance for educating us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds to me like you have a loose wire somewhere that is moving a bit and the connection isn't solid.

Does the dimming and slower fan happen when someone is walking around in the trailer?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds to me like you have a loose wire somewhere that is moving a bit and the connection isn't solid.
> 
> Does the dimming and slower fan happen when someone is walking around in the trailer?


X2 with Oregon_Camper
Check the battery connections and tighten if necessary. Tighten 12v connections in the converter. Tighten main ground on trailer frame.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm betting you have a bad 12v ground to the frame.


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds to me like you have a loose wire somewhere that is moving a bit and the connection isn't solid.
> 
> Does the dimming and slower fan happen when someone is walking around in the trailer?


It can happen anytime; we most often notice it when we're sitting quietly and reading, but the worst was the other day when my husband WAS up and walking the length of the trailer. We'll check connections when we return to the trailer. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

john7349 said:


> Sounds to me like you have a loose wire somewhere that is moving a bit and the connection isn't solid.
> 
> Does the dimming and slower fan happen when someone is walking around in the trailer?


X2 with Oregon_Camper
Check the battery connections and tighten if necessary. Tighten 12v connections in the converter. Tighten main ground on trailer frame.
[/quote]

Where is the converter? I know, I know, but some of us just don't know all these things. :-( I've looked at manuals without getting much insight.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Converter should be in the power panel - if you take the cover off of the area where the fuses and breakers are you will be able to see the converter and the buss bars. Careful, if you are not electrically savvy, you should get help from someone who is. There is both 120V and 12V in the panel.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

You may want to make sure that you are disconnected from 120v power, before you go into the power center. Look for signs of heat and arcing, as well as corrosion.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We had the same problem this trip. My bedroom/bathroom lights and sometimes the vent fan would flucuate. We did have a blown 15 am fuse (those little ones) which we ended up replacing and it wasn't even for that area. We did hit some really rough roads this trip. How do you find the 12v ground to the frame?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

When you pull out the power center (2-4 screws to get the cover off and then 4 screws to remove the whole thing) you'll see a buss bar screwed tot he floor behind it. This houses all of your grounds, inlcuding the one that goes to the frame. Make sure all the wires are tight in it (or turn the screws to tighten). Then see where the ground master wire goes and you'll find where it attaches to the frame.


----------

